# I need parts for Bolens H-16



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

OK. I have been going thur stuff on the net trying to figure out how my tiller hooks up. And what I might need to get so I can use it. I have found out that it hooks directly to the back of the tractor. But I need a drive shaft to hook it up. I also need the part that go's on the tiller itself to hook the shaft up. Some kind of universal joint from what I can see. Other that that I am looking for the decals for it. All of them.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this link : 

WWW.samsbolens .com


----------

